
Proton Smaller Than Thought—May Rewrite Laws of Physics - rpledge
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2010/07/100707-science-proton-smaller-standard-model-quantum-physics/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Many comments on this version of the story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1499053>

